# Morse code



## Dr. Mog (Dec 15, 2022)

-.. --- -. .-..-. - / ..- ... . / - .... . / -.. .- -- -. / - .-. .- -. ... .-.. .- - --- .-. / -... .. - -.-. ....


----------



## Van (Dec 16, 2022)

.. - ... / --- ...- . .-.


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Dec 24, 2022)

.-- .... .- - - .... . ..-. ..- -.-. -.- -.. .. -.. -.-- --- ..- .--- ..- ... - ..-. ..- -.-. -.- .. -. --. ... .- -.-- .- -... --- ..- - -- . --··-- -.-- --- ..- .-.. .. - - .-.. . -... .. - -.-. .... ··--·· .. .-.. .-.. .... .- ...- . -.-- --- ..- -.- -. --- .-- .. --. .-. .- -.. ..- .- - . -.. - --- .--. --- ..-. -- -.-- -.-. .-.. .- ... ... .. -. - .... . -. .- ...- -.-- ... . .- .-.. ... --··-- .- -. -.. .. ...- . -... . . -. .. -. ...- --- .-.. ...- . -.. .. -. -. ..- -- . .-. --- ..- ... ... . -.-. .-. . - .-. .- .. -.. ... --- -. .- .-.. -····- --.- ..- .- . -.. .- --··-- .- -. -.. .. .... .- ...- . --- ...- . .-. ...-- ----- ----- -.-. --- -. ..-. .. .-. -- . -.. -.- .. .-.. .-.. ... ·-·-·- .. .- -- - .-. .- .. -. . -.. .. -. --. --- .-. .. .-.. .-.. .- .-- .- .-. ..-. .- .-. . .- -. -.. .. -- - .... . - --- .--. ... -. .. .--. . .-. .. -. - .... . . -. - .. .-. . ..- ... .- .-. -- . -.. ..-. --- .-. -.-. . ... ·-·-·- -.-- --- ..- .- .-. . -. --- - .... .. -. --. - --- -- . -... ..- - .--- ..- ... - .- -. --- - .... . .-. - .- .-. --. . - ·-·-·- .. .-- .. .-.. .-.. .-- .. .--. . -.-- --- ..- - .... . ..-. ..- -.-. -.- --- ..- - .-- .. - .... .--. .-. . -.-. .. ... .. --- -. - .... . .-.. .. -.- . ... --- ..-. .-- .... .. -.-. .... .... .- ... -. . ...- . .-. -... . . -. ... . . -. -... . ..-. --- .-. . --- -. - .... .. ... . .- .-. - .... --··-- -- .- .-. -.- -- -.-- ..-. ..- -.-. -.- .. -. --. .-- --- .-. -.. ... ·-·-·- -.-- --- ..- - .... .. -. -.- -.-- --- ..- -.-. .- -. --. . - .- .-- .- -.-- .-- .. - .... ... .- -.-- .. -. --. - .... .- - ... .... .. - - --- -- . --- ...- . .-. - .... . .. -. - . .-. -. . - ··--·· - .... .. -. -.- .- --. .- .. -. --··-- ..-. ..- -.-. -.- . .-. ·-·-·- .- ... .-- . ... .--. . .- -.- .. .- --  -.-. --- -. - .- -.-. - .. -. --. -- -.-- ... . -.-. .-. . - -. . - .-- --- .-. -.- --- ..-. ... .--. .. . ... .- -.-. .-. --- ... ... - .... . ..- ... .- .- -. -.. -.-- --- ..- .-. .. .--. .. ... -... . .. -. --. - .-. .- -.-. . -.. .-. .. --. .... - -. --- .-- ... --- -.-- --- ..- -... . - - . .-. .--. .-. . .--. .- .-. . ..-. --- .-. - .... . ... - --- .-. -- --··-- -- .- --. --. --- - ·-·-·- - .... . ... - --- .-. -- - .... .- - .-- .. .--. . ... --- ..- - - .... . .--. .- - .... . - .. -.-. .-.. .. - - .-.. . - .... .. -. --. -.-- --- ..- -.-. .- .-.. .-.. -.-- --- ..- .-. .-.. .. ..-. . ·-·-·- -.-- --- ..- .-. . ..-. ..- -.-. -.- .. -. --. -.. . .- -.. --··-- -.- .. -.. ·-·-·- .. -.-. .- -. -... . .- -. -.-- .-- .... . .-. . --··-- .- -. -.-- - .. -- . --··-- .- -. -.. .. -.-. .- -. -.- .. .-.. .-.. -.-- --- ..- .. -. --- ...- . .-. ... . ...- . -. .... ..- -. -.. .-. . -.. .-- .- -.-- ... --··-- .- -. -.. - .... .- - ... .--- ..- ... - .-- .. - .... -- -.-- -... .- .-. . .... .- -. -.. ... ·-·-·- -. --- - --- -. .-.. -.-- .- -- .. . -..- - . -. ... .. ...- . .-.. -.-- - .-. .- .. -. . -.. .. -. ..- -. .- .-. -- . -.. -.-. --- -- -... .- - --··-- -... ..- - .. .... .- ...- . .- -.-. -.-. . ... ... - --- - .... . . -. - .. .-. . .- .-. ... . -. .- .-.. --- ..-. - .... . ..- -. .. - . -.. ... - .- - . ... -- .- .-. .. -. . -.-. --- .-. .--. ... .- -. -.. .. .-- .. .-.. .-.. ..- ... . .. - - --- .. - ... ..-. ..- .-.. .-.. . -..- - . -. - - --- .-- .. .--. . -.-- --- ..- .-. -- .. ... . .-. .- -... .-.. . .- ... ... --- ..-. ..-. - .... . ..-. .- -.-. . --- ..-. - .... . -.-. --- -. - .. -. . -. - --··-- -.-- --- ..- .-.. .. - - .-.. . ... .... .. - ·-·-·- .. ..-. --- -. .-.. -.-- -.-- --- ..- -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. .... .- ...- . -.- -. --- .-- -. .-- .... .- - ..- -. .... --- .-.. -.-- .-. . - .-. .. -... ..- - .. --- -. -.-- --- ..- .-. .-.. .. - - .-.. . -.-. .-.. . ...- . .-. -.-. --- -- -- . -. - .-- .- ... .- -... --- ..- - - --- -... .-. .. -. --. -.. --- .-- -. ..- .--. --- -. -.-- --- ..- --··-- -- .- -.-- -... . -.-- --- ..- .-- --- ..- .-.. -.. .... .- ...- . .... . .-.. -.. -.-- --- ..- .-. ..-. ..- -.-. -.- .. -. --. - --- -. --. ..- . ·-·-·- -... ..- - -.-- --- ..- -.-. --- ..- .-.. -.. -. - --··-- -.-- --- ..- -.. .. -.. -. - --··-- .- -. -.. -. --- .-- -.-- --- ..- .-. . .--. .- -.-- .. -. --. - .... . .--. .-. .. -.-. . --··-- -.-- --- ..- --. --- -.. -.. .- -- -. .. -.. .. --- - ·-·-·- .. .-- .. .-.. .-.. ... .... .. - ..-. ..- .-. -.-- .- .-.. .-.. --- ...- . .-. -.-- --- ..- .- -. -.. -.-- --- ..- .-- .. .-.. .-.. -.. .-. --- .-- -. .. -. .. - ·-·-·- -.-- --- ..- .-. . ..-. ..- -.-. -.- .. -. --. -.. . .- -.. --··-- -.- .. -.. -.. --- ·-·-·-


----------

